# Possible to code LDW Lane departure warning's threshold activate speed?



## LittleBlackHawk (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Tak Miya and Almaretto,

I think this is the setting which decide the status of the LDW

3020 TLC_CODING, B 
TLC_START_VERSION
PIA_mode = 03
Comment = 
OPTIONS
default_off = 00
PIA_mode = 03

I have recently updated all the software of my car, and I only have have two options to choose from, but i am guess 01 might be default_on, and 02 might be remember last setting. Could you please help to check your setting for this item? Thanks.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LittleBlackHawk said:


> Hi Tak Miya and Almaretto,
> 
> I think this is the setting which decide the status of the LDW
> 
> ...


TLC_START_VERSION: default_off = 00

TLC_PIA_DEFAULT_ON_OFF: active (Active) = 02


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

LittleBlackHawk said:


> Hi Tak Miya and Almaretto,
> 
> I think this is the setting which decide the status of the LDW
> 
> ...


my setting...

TLC_START_VERSION
PIA_mode = 03

TLC_PIA_DEFAULT_ON_OFF
active = 02


----------



## LittleBlackHawk (Jun 26, 2015)

Tak Miya said:


> my setting...
> 
> TLC_START_VERSION
> PIA_mode = 03
> ...


Thank you for sharing your configuration, unfortunately i have the same setting, but when i power on the car, the LDW is still default off.


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

LittleBlackHawk said:


> Hi Tak Miya,
> yes i am also wondering what happen between Low and High?
> it would make sense if only just one setting.
> By the way, did you receive my cafds and checked them for SLI? Thanks!


I sent comparison result FEM_BODY by Gmail.

Thank you


----------

